# Advice Required Re Broken Vostok Amphibia Please.



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi there.

I recently attempted to sell a Vostok Amphibia on Ebay but it was reported as broken. I have since had it returned to me. It is no longer possible to set the time or date. When the crown is unscrewed and the stem pulled out, the hands will move some way but not in the proper manner so as to set the time. The watch still appears to wind alright and also appears to run, keeping good time.

I had a search around for an answer and I have seen reference to this possibly being a damaged / loose component in the winding train. Does this sound possible at all? It is a 2416b movement if that helps.

I would be most grateful if someone could provide some guidance regarding the probable fault with this watch and perhaps some advice about whether or not I could attempt a repair myself, or how much it would cost to have it repaired by someone who knows what they're doing!!!

Thank you in advance.

(also posted in the general section).


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Sounds like a dislodged castle wheel. Not reset one on a Vostok movement before but if it's anything like any of the other movements I've worked on it'll be a dial off job.

edit: from a watch wiki:










This dislocated castle wheel (should be further to the right following the yellow arrow) was the cause that the watch could be handwound, but would not allow to set the time. The castle wheel can be dislocated if you do not insert the stem perpendicularly or wiggle it around while trying to get it in place.


----------

